# Bristol on Film BBC4



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2012)

Just noticed this tonight on BBC4.



> Bristol has fascinated film-makers from the moment the camera was invented. From shipping, sherry and tobacco to Brunel, bridges and the blitz, this programme explores the visual archives that document this ancient city.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2012)

I saw it. I liked it.


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012tnr8
The program on after it was good as well,Telly Savallas bigging up various British cities in some sort of tourist promo


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2021)

A couple of familiar faces


----------



## keybored (May 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A couple of familiar faces



Bear Hackenbush at 2:22?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2021)

Some people don't really change 🤣


----------

